# دورة بالتفصيل فى gsm باللغة العربية : 2- مكونات الشبكة



## محمود010 (5 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

نستكمل الدرس الثانى من الدورة التى بدأناها معا فى GSM
*‫*​*أنواع الشبكات‬ *‫​

في بداية التسعينات بدأ بناء الشبكات الاسلكية من الجيل الثاني . في الجيل الاول كان استخدام التقنية يحتاج الى أجهزة‬ غالية الى جانب اتاحة عدد قليل من المستخدمين للشبكة , على سبيل المثال ‪.C-Net‬‬
‫في أوروبا استخدمت أنظمة الديجتال (‪ , (Codec‬وسمي هذا النظام ‪Global System for Mobil Communication‬‬ ‬و اختصر الاسم ‪ .GSM‬شبكة ‪ GSM‬ شغلت بسويسرا باستخدام ترددين , الأول MHz 900‬ ‬و لهذا سميت الشبكة بـ
900 ‪ ,GSM‬والتردد الثاني 1800‪ MHz‬ وسميت الشبكة بـ ‪.GSM 1800‬‬
‫في النصف الثاني من التسعينات تم تطوير نوع جديد من الشبكة وهو ما يسمى بـ ‪ UMTS‬وهو اختصار لـ‬ Universal Mobile Telecommunication System
‫‪‬هذا النظام يعمل على ‪ 2GHz‬ و يستخدم طريقة‬ اخرى للتشفير (‪ (Codec‬ والتي تسمح بنقل سريع و بكمية كبيرة للمعلومات ( ما يقارب ‪.( 2 MByte/s‬‬



‫​طريقة العمل 


من خصائص موجات الارسال للتردد ما بين 900 ميجاهرتز و 2 جيجارهتز في الهواء أن لديها طول موجة ما‬ يقارب 30 ‪) cm‬عند ‪ (1GHz‬و حوالى 15 ‪) cm‬عند ‪ . (2GHz‬هذه الموجات القصيرة نوعا و المشابهة للموجات‬ الضوئية و تدعى الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية , ولكن الفارق في طول الموجة التي تقارب ‪ . 0,0005mm‬موجات‬ الارسال و التي تصدر من برج الارسال تنتشر في الهواء في البداية على شكل خطوط مستقيمة وفي حال اصدامها‬ بأسطح تستطيع ان تنعكس آما هو الحال في حال سقوط الضوء على سطح مرآة. ولكن على عكس الموجات الضوئية‬ فانها تستطيع تخطي المعادن أي الاجسام المعوقة لاستمرار الانتشار حتى لو تلاشت , فهذا يتيح على سبيل المثال‬ الاتصال من داخل المباني , الى جانب الانعكاس على السطوح يوجد ايضا ظاهرة الانتشار , فهذا يحدث في حال سقوط‬ الموجات على زاوية المباني , ففي هذه الحالة تتكون عند نقطة الانحناء على الزاوية , نقطة جديدة تمثل برج الارسال‬ وذلك لان نقطة الانحناء تعيد ارسال الموجات بجميع الاتجاهات على عكس نقطة الانعكاس على الاسطح المستقيمة‬ والتي تعكس الموجات باتجاهات معينة , فعلى سبيل المثال , شخص يقف أمام برج الارسال و شخص اخر يقم خلف‬ مبنى يحجب عنه رؤية برج الارسال , الشخصان يستطيعان الاتصال من الموبايل . بالنسبة للشخص الاول فهو يستقبل‬ الارسال المباشر لمحطة الارسال الى جانب الانعكاس على سطح الأرض و الانحناء, فالهذا السبب يكون استقبال‬ الموجات لديه قوي مقارنة بالشخص الثاني والذي يقف خاف مبنى ويستقبل فقط الموجات الناجمة عن ظاهرة انحناء‬ الموجات على زاوية المبنى. هذه الظاهرة كما نرى ايجابية الا ان لها آثار سلبية و هذا ما سنراه لاحقا .‬
‬
‫




‫بسبب قصر موجات 1800 ‪ GSM‬ تتلاشى الموجات بشكل اكبر من موجات
 ‪. GSM‬‬ 900







 
*

ضعف قدرة ارسال الموبايل‬*​‫


الموبايل لديه قدرة ارسال محددة وذلك يرجع الى عدة أسباب ومنها , الآثار السلبية للموجات الكهرومغناطسيسة على‬ الصحة العامة للانسان, الى جانب استهلاك طاقة كبيرة من البطارية مع زيادة قدرة الارسال , ولذلك يقام تحديد قدرة‬ الارسال للموبايل بحيث يكون اصدار الموجات غير مضر بصحة الانسان وذلك عن طريق تحديد قدرة تحمل جسم‬ الانسان لتلك الموجات و هذه الوحدات تدعى باختصار ( ‪ , SAR‬وتساوى عادة في أجهزة الموبايل ما بين 40,0 و‬49,1 وت لكل آيلوجرام , وكلما كانت أقل كلما كان الضرر أقل و يجب علينا ملاحظة هذه القيمة عند شراء أجهزة‬ الموبايل ) , الموبايل بعكس الأنتينة يقوم باصدار الموجات بجميع الاتجاهات وليس باتجاه واحد ولهذا السبب تتوزع‬ قدرة الارسال للموبايل مع زيادة البعد على كل المساحة الموجود بها الشخص المستخدم للموبايل وبذلك تنخفض القدرة‬ بشكل كبير كلما زادت المساحة الموزع عليها الارسال . و من الاسباب الاخرى لضعف الارسال وهو ضعف قدرة‬
‫بطارية الموبايل على توليد موجات قوية.‬
​*‫تحديد مجال الارسال‬*​‫


بعض الأسباب التقنية تلعب الدور الأساسي بتحديد مجال وبعد الارسال للشبكة , ولذلك تتكون شبكة الارسال من العديد‬ من أبراج الارسال والاستقبال التي تنتشر على الأرض وتسمى ‪ ) BTS‬الأنتينة + المنظم ).‬




وهكذا ننتهى من درس اليوم وسنتكلم فى الدرس القادم عن تركيب الشبكة ان شاء الله


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

*سؤال درس اليوم :*


ماهو اسم اشهر نظام كان موجود فى الجيل اﻻول 1G ؟

اى استفسار او مزيد من المعلومات يمكنك مراسلتى *على مدونتى ( مدونة نظرة بعمق )

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله
*


----------



## محمود010 (28 مايو 2011)

سيتم وضع الدرس الثالث اليوم ان شاء الله


----------



## اسامةطايل (2 يونيو 2011)

الف الف شكر اخى الغالى على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## eng.loai88 (19 يونيو 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## midoo111 (22 يونيو 2011)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## 2mam (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جدا وين الدرس الثالث نزل ولا لا


----------



## طالب طفشان (4 أغسطس 2011)

thank you for this lesson 
and
jump to cdma we have lesson gsm vedio made 
and gprs 
please


----------



## محمود010 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.mai90 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

thanksssssss


----------



## nasra3bdo (17 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## Ayman__sa (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا , و شكرا*​


----------



## محمود010 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_teto75 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Elsabaawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا وياربي يبارك في معلوماتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود010 (20 مارس 2012)

*وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله 
*​


----------



## طالبة هندسة2 (20 مارس 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم*


----------



## محمود010 (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يابشمهندسة
باالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## afandy89_pro (20 يونيو 2012)

والله أنت رائع وموضيعك مفيده


----------



## coco344 (25 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## محمود010 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

العفو شباب

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## abublal2010 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamedhassangoda (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للافادة


----------

